# denon 2310/2311 or sony STR-DN1010



## rs16iandy (Mar 3, 2009)

hi guys looking for a new av amp i have been looking at the new sony STR-DN1010 or the denon 2310 or 2311
cheers andy


----------



## Dale Rasco (Apr 11, 2009)

Hi Andy, hope all is well. There are many options for a new receiver, can I ask what has you settled on Denon or Sony? Have you considered Onkyo or Pioneer Elite? Each has there strengths, I'm just curious as to what you are basing your decision on and what you are trying to achieve. 

Is it more music based or movie based? 
How big of a room are you trying to fill with sound?
Are you trying to keep within a certain budgeted amount?
What type of speakers are you running?

I am not too up on the Sony's but I know Denon's sound great as long as you have the power to push the speakers but that can be said for any receiver. I personally have a Pioneer Elite however; I just setup my boss, a co-worker and a neighbor with Onkyo 807's and they sound absolutely wonderful and they got a great deal on them at accessories4less.com.


----------



## rs16iandy (Mar 3, 2009)

I was original looking at a Sony str2400es because like Sony. But then I was looking at the denon avr 2310 what hifi have given it 5stars and rate it the best buy in the £500 to £1000 range. But then I noticed denon have a new range and the avr 2311 looks promising all my speakers are mission and I have 2 dig subwoofers. I'm only using 5.1 but hope to be moving soon and going 7.1 /7.2
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Jungle Jack (Jul 28, 2009)

Hello,
My vote would be for the Denon. The Bench Test for the 2000 Dollar STR-DA5400ES was disappointing to be kind. Moreover, the 2310 offers Audyssey's excellent MultEQ.
Cheers,
JJ


----------



## bambino (Feb 21, 2010)

I'm partial to Denon, they have always been a good company with a good rep. Allthough when i set up the other room in our house i think i'm going to give Onkyo a shot (heard nothing but good about them).:T


----------



## rs16iandy (Mar 3, 2009)

I'm thinking denon avr 2311. I was reading a review and it said the onkyo lacks dynamics at lower volumes compared to the denon. But still open to ideas
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## bambino (Feb 21, 2010)

Good choice! But also wouldn't be bad to do some more research just to see if there is something else out there to suit your needs.:sn:


----------



## rs16iandy (Mar 3, 2009)

The one I almost brought was a Sony str2400es but there quite old now.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------

